# Xenyx 802 / ECM8000 questions



## Drizt (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I tried to do some measurements today but it all went pear-shaped and ended up with me blowing my top... lots of swearing and perhaps some violence against inanimate objects, it was frustrating.

I have done plenty of measurements before, and usually I get it all going fine after some initial fiddling, but I was a bit stumped today.

Im running Windows 7 if that helps anyone.

I followed this configuration (below)










The first problem seemed to be when I plugged the mix via XLR cable into the first input, the first two LED's (signalling 0dB) on the right of the main section were lit up. Strange I thought. I pulled out the XLR cable and plugged the mic directly into the mic preamp. This time only the first LED lit up. Perhaps there was something wrong with the cable. Now I can't remember if one LED always lights up or if that in itself is an issue? Does the first LED always light up guys ?

I decided to start up REW with my previously loaded sound card calibration and ECM8000 cal files and just do a test measurement (without anything plugged into the system - so no sound) to see what the base line measurement that the mic was picking up with no sound.... well it was reading really high. As in almost to the top.

The funny thing is that I didn't have any of these problems last time I used the equipement with the very same PC and settings. It just worked.

Does anyone have any idea what went wrong and what I need to do to fix it?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The XLR (Mic) input has too much gain to feed the main output straight back into it, to do a loopback like that you need to use the 1/4" input. Check that you haven't inadvertently raised the input gain too much and make a quick check that the other controls are set per the image above.


----------



## Drizt (Aug 21, 2006)

JohnM said:


> The XLR (Mic) input has too much gain to feed the main output straight back into it, to do a loopback like that you need to use the 1/4" input. Check that you haven't inadvertently raised the input gain too much and make a quick check that the other controls are set per the image above.


Thanks for the reply.

My xenyx was setup exactly like the image.

With the mic plugged straight into the input like in the pic, the first LED (-20) was lit up. Is that normal? I don't remember seeing it lit up in any of my previous measuring escapades.

Edit: Sorry what are you referring to with regards to the loopback comment you made above? Im not sure how that fits in?

Edit 2: Is there a thread somewhere on audio setup for Windows 7? There seems to be many different spots on windows 7 for volume control which is fairly irritating.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The Windows 7 setup is likely as it was for Vista, with individual application volume settings besides the mixer settings, take a look at the Vista-compatible USB soundcard thread for more. 

The loopback comment was in reference to your comment that "I plugged the mix via XLR cable into the first input". The XLR input is for mics.

Having the -20dB LED lit with the mic connected in a quiet room seems a little odd to me, but I don't have an 802 so can't give you a definite on that, sorry.


----------



## Drizt (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah, perhaps the preamp is kaput... 

The Mic is connected via XLR to the XLR input. So thats all fine, no prob there.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Make sure the "Tape to mix" button hasn't got pressed.


----------



## Drizt (Aug 21, 2006)

Will have a look right now.


----------



## Drizt (Aug 21, 2006)

Drizt said:


> Will have a look right now.


Nope everything seems fine. Either the mic or preamp must be kaput...


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Sounds like we need to isolate elements to see where the problem is...
Start by disconnecting everything from the computer. Plug the mic directly into the mixer. You still get the LED, right? Unplug the mic. Plug in the cable to the same input. Do not plug the other end of the cable into the mic.

What if any LEDs are lit?


----------



## Drizt (Aug 21, 2006)

Thats a good idea. Ill try that sometime soon. It takes a bit of set up time as I have to cart the PC around etc.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

I hear ya!


----------

